# Is this a PPI Sedona?



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Found this for sale locally, is this a Sedona Series by PPI? $30 says it works


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

looks like it


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes sir, looks to be the 200ix.

My friend had the 500ix back in the day. He let another mutual friend barrow it and we haven't seen it since and that was back in '97.


----------

